# Northern Yucatan Peninsula



## wildbutterfly (Apr 8, 2018)

Hello. I am new to the forum. I have wanted to live on the beach for years, but the prices have certainly hindered me, as well as the massive wall to wall people in many areas. I prefer a quiet place, but safety is a concern. I have never been to the northern Yucatan area, although I have been to a number of places on the Caribbean coast: Cozumel, Cancun, Playa del Carmen, Akumal, etc., but that was decades ago. (Playa and Acumel were tiny villages at that time.) The prices are higher there, and too busy. Are there any expats who live in the northern peninsula area that can offer some input? Unfortunately I do not speak Spanish, and so that would add to the challenge. I am wondering about Sisal, Progreso, and Chelum. Or maybe other places there as well? Hopefully I will find people who can help me with some information. I am a retired woman and would need to feel safe. Thanks


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

wildbutterfly said:


> Hello. I am new to the forum. I have wanted to live on the beach for years, but the prices have certainly hindered me, as well as the massive wall to wall people in many areas. I prefer a quiet place, but safety is a concern. I have never been to the northern Yucatan area, although I have been to a number of places on the Caribbean coast: Cozumel, Cancun, Playa del Carmen, Akumal, etc., but that was decades ago. (Playa and Acumel were tiny villages at that time.) The prices are higher there, and too busy. Are there any expats who live in the northern peninsula area that can offer some input? Unfortunately I do not speak Spanish, and so that would add to the challenge. I am wondering about Sisal, Progreso, and Chelum. Or maybe other places there as well? Hopefully I will find people who can help me with some information. I am a retired woman and would need to feel safe. Thanks


Welcome to the forum, wildbutterfly (love your forum handle!).  

Like you, I am a retired single woman. I feel perfectly safe living in Mexico City, but unfortunately, there is no beach nearby. I hope that other forum members can offer you information and advice about living in the Yucatan. Though you don't speak Spanish now, it's never too late to learn!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

It seems like most every ****** / gringa would love to retire or live on a tropical beach ( I was one ) but unless they are from a hot humid area in the states and used to those types of temperatures a long hot and humid summer in a small beach town can become quite uncomfortable... Even by putting a sun shade over my pool did not cool the water enough to be comfortable...
Living on the northern gulf coast you would probably need an automobile, there are only a couple large grocery stores in Progreso and no Home Depots, Megas or other large box stores.......hope this helps.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> It seems like most every ****** / gringa would love to retire or live on a tropical beach ( I was one ) but unless they are from a hot humid area in the states and used to those types of temperatures a long hot and humid summer in a small beach town can become quite uncomfortable... Even by putting a sun shade over my pool did not cool the water enough to be comfortable...
> Living on the northern gulf coast you would probably need an automobile, there are only a couple large grocery stores in Progreso and no Home Depots, Megas or other large box stores.......hope this helps.


I am not really contradicting Chico is eight and he probably is correct in the need for a car. But life without a big box store is actually quite pleasant. I live in the center of a huge city with multiple instances of all the big box stores one could imagine. The only one I ever visit is Home Depot and that is maybe once every few years. A taxi works fine if I have anything major to bring home. The local market and local hardware stores work fine for all my needs. Maybe once a month I visit a Soriana for wine and dijon mustard, two items not found in the local mercado. That is about as close to a big box store as I routinely get.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

TundraGreen said:


> I am not really contradicting Chico is eight and he probably is correct in the need for a car. But life without a big box store is actually quite pleasant. I live in the center of a huge city with multiple instances of all the big box stores one could imagine. The only one I ever visit is Home Depot and that is maybe once every few years. A taxi works fine if I have anything major to bring home. The local market and local hardware stores work fine for all my needs. Maybe once a month I visit a Soriana for wine and dijon mustard, two items not found in the local mercado. That is about as close to a big box store as I routinely get.


There are gringoes that come to Mexico and are used to the creature comforts they have been used to all their lives NOTB..If it wasn't for gringoes there would be no Home Depots,Walmart's, Sam's Club,Office Depot or Radio Shack in Mexico.
I do not know if TG has been to Sisal, I have a couple times and was not impressed...TG, if you need to see why I suggested a car just Google Map "Sisal,Yucatan" and zoom in to see how isolated this village ( pop. 1500 ) really is... I doubt there is a Dr. or Dentist in town and I would bet the closest clinic and bank is in Progreso which is 50 miles away and takes an hour and 20 min. drive.......


----------



## KingM (Apr 2, 2018)

wildbutterfly said:


> Unfortunately I do not speak Spanish, and so that would add to the challenge.


If you're going to live in Mexico, you should work on this part. Every level of Spanish from simply being able to say "buenos días" on up to fluency will reward you appropriately. It's a lot of work, of course, but in addition to the practical benefits, studies have shown that language study also helps prevent aging to the brain.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> There are gringoes that come to Mexico and are used to the creature comforts they have been used to all their lives NOTB..If it wasn't for gringoes there would be no Home Depots,Walmart's, Sam's Club,Office Depot or Radio Shack in Mexico.
> I do not know if TG has been to Sisal, I have a couple times and was not impressed...TG, if you need to see why I suggested a car just Google Map "Sisal,Yucatan" and zoom in to see how isolated this village ( pop. 1500 ) really is... I doubt there is a Dr. or Dentist in town and I would bet the closest clinic and bank is in Progreso which is 50 miles away and takes an hour and 20 min. drive.......


Never been to Sisal. I have been to lots of other very small towns. If I lived in one, I would probably own a car or budget for lots of Combi rides.

Incidentally, I think the "Home Depots,Walmart's, Sam's Club,Office Depot or Radio Shack" are here for the Mexican customers. They could not survive with just North of the Border only customers, as least not where I live.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Incidentally, I think the "Home Depots,Walmart's, Sam's Club,Office Depot or Radio Shack" are here for the Mexican customers. They could not survive with just North of the Border only customers, as least now where I live.


I agree completely, TG! The few times a year I visit a Soriana or Walmart in Mexico City, almost all of the customers I see are Mexican.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Yes, now a days most customer should be Mexican, just look at the numbers of expats to nationals...
I would bet that many of the earlier Home Depots and Walmart's were near centers of a large expat communities.....I would expect nationals to be shopping at Soriana since it is a Mexican owned company.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I was the only foreigner in Home Depot in Tuxtla Gutierrez, actually I have not seen many foreigners in any stores or on the streets here..For sure none of the big stores would survive on the foreigners´business..


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

citlali said:


> I was the only foreigner in Home Depot in Tuxtla Gutierrez, actually I have not seen many foreigners in any stores or on the streets here..For sure none of the big stores would survive on the foreigners´business..



I guess there are more gringoes at the store at your other home by Chacala........


----------



## wildbutterfly (Apr 8, 2018)

Thank you all for your input! I live in the north mid-central part of the US, and we have snow for 7 months!! Way too tired of that! Yes I am guessing that the heat and humidity would be an issue for me, as I have MS and heat is bad with MS. I have thought that maybe I could rent my place during the very hot summer months? I am not sure how long the really hot weather lasts? Or maybe it is always too hot? And as I mentioned, I have never been to any area in the northern part of the Yucatan, but am hoping that others can help me understand what the area may be like. I certainly would need to come for an extended period of time to see if I can see myself in any of those places. Sounds like Sisal is not maybe the best choice. I don't need all those box stores, as I rarely go to them now, however I would think that I could travel to Merida for when I need to shop. But I would prefer to be where there are at least some services, and places to buy groceries, and necessities. I have read that the eastern part of that area may be the more "up and coming" area, so that area may be a better choice? Not that I am focusing on the investment part, but I would hopefully be able to sell me place without a huge loss, when I need to sell. Do you know if there are some who just close up their place, and leave it while they are gone. Would it be safe to do that or is that out of the question? Many people in my area are "snowbirds", and they leave their places, both their main homes and their winter homes, without difficulty, but their places are not in Mexico, so I don't know if that could be an option? Obviously there are certain areas in Mexico that I would avoid, but hopefully some of you could speak to the safety of that area too? Thanks again so much for the help!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

wildbutterfly said:


> Not that I am focusing on the investment part, but I would hopefully be able to sell me place without a huge loss, when I need to sell. Do you know if there are some who just close up their place, and leave it while they are gone. Would it be safe to do that or is that out of the question?


Leaving a property unattended for long periods of time is a bad idea. It's difficult to get rid of squatters in Mexico once they've set up shop!


----------



## wildbutterfly (Apr 8, 2018)

Yes I figured that wouldn't be a likely option. Not sure if it would be an issue if you would try to rent as well, as there may be times when no one was there?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

If you have a physical problem that is not conducive to high temperatures then low elevation areas in Mexico are not for you, except maybe a small area from Tijuana to Ensenada that has the Pacific coast fog and low water temps to keep it cool.....


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> Leaving a property unattended for long periods of time is a bad idea. It's difficult to get rid of squatters in Mexico once they've set up shop!


So true. I had two sets of squatters in a vacant house within 2 years in Mexicali. The second 2 families had painted the house pink outside and inside and had the CFE bill in their name. That cost me $500.00 USD a lawyer, the pólice and the military to get them out. The first ones cost me $400.00 a lawyer and the pólice to get them out. The second set when the lawyer got the pólice and they talked to the squatters they then said they were not willing to get them out. The laywer then went to the military and they came and got them out with the pólice blocking off the street and many pólice on patrol that night driving by to see the action.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I go back and forth betweeen Chiapas and Jalisco so we are away a lot but I have a housesitter in one with the dogs and in the other house I have a woman who comes a couple of times a week to open the house and do the garden.. I would not leave a house totally unattended...


----------

